# Tests - before ICSI esp cystic fibrosis



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

I am about to undertake my first attemp at ICSI starting on Friday 8 April.
My partner & I have not undergone any testing for cystic fibrosis or any other genric disorders.

Can I ask how many people do take the tests (is it majority, minority?) and what your advice is?
Am I silly not to have the tests? Or as with 'normal' couples should I just try for a baby?

I understand its a 1 in 25 chance that people are carriers.
& that both parents need to be carriers so thats 1 in 25x25 = so thats 1 in 625 couples

I had not considered the tests until now (so late in the day). On one hand there is no history of cytic fibrosis in either of our families, but on the second hand I feel I don't want to wait 6-8 weeks longer before I start ICSI, as I have waited for so long. 
What is the best thing to do, proceed with ICSI or test first & delay my treatment for 2 months? 

Bella


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Cystic Fibrosis is not routinely tested for unless there is a reason; history in family or male factor infertility like congenital absence of vas deferens, this would have been pointed out to you if needed as it is an accepted test to do in certain circumstances.
I would start the treatment.

Ruth


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Bella

I have just undergone ICSI treatment.  Our clinic advised my dp to be tested for the cystic fibrosis gene because he had a very low sperm count.

We did have the test but it didn't delay the treatment.  It was just a normal blood test and it didn't take more than a week or so for the results to come back.  

Good luck.

Claire


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

Ruth & Claire - Many thanks for your advice - very timely thanks 

I have decided to go ahead on Friday with the start of ICSI.
I was getting a bit worried I had made a mistake, beacuse I had not taken all the tests offered.

Our clinic has said the results take 6 weeks to get a result, which I don't understand if yours Claire were done in a week!

They did say that the embrologist will do some screening - how does this work? & what will they be screening for at the fertilisation stage?


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Bella,

I'm suprised that you were advised to have testing for CF genes - as you've already been told here, it would only usually be advised if a family history or if your Dp/Dh has a low/non existant sperm count.  You've certainly done your home work with the stats!

As for the blood test - there are many different mutations of the CF Gene (My dh carries two mutations and has CF).  There is the basic blood test that can be done at a local level, but will only pick up X% of the various mutations - hence only taking a week.

If there is real concern that both of you could be CF carriers, then a blood sample is sent to specialist regions - Exeter Uni being one of them, where they can detect up to 90ish % of the various mutations - a certain % still not yet detected.  This would take more like the six weeks you have been quoted.

So - sorry to go on, but it seems to me that you don't have cause to go down this line and am glad to read you will be proceeding with treatment.  You are then in the same situation as anyone else trying to concieve the fun way, as far as the risk is concerned.

As for Screening of the embryo's - I can't see that your Clinic would do 'routine' screening for genetic disorders - this is a very specialist and costly area.

All the best,

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Bella,

My Dh at the time we started tx for ICSI had a low count - <1 million and was told as part of the tx that he had to have a CF test. It came back as +ve as a carrier, so I then had to have one.

Unfortunately ours took around 3 weeks each, the delay caused further by not having them done at the sametime. Luckily mine came back as -ve so we could proceed. My clinic strongly recommended I got tested before proceeding due to the possible impact if both of us were carriers.

Personally speaking it was one less thing to worry about and whilst there was a delay we went into the tx knowing that this particular issue was no longer a concern.

Best wishes,

Natalie xx


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

Sue & Natalie

I only found this site a week ago, and its been invaluable - its thanks to the knowledgeable girls like you.  Many thanks for your replies, especially the clarity of the types of test. This now makes alot more sense! 

I reckon ours was the send to Exeter type all singin & dancing test! it was £150 too
My clinic had also offered us other tests totalling £600! (on top of the £4k I am already paying!)

I agree its good to take a risk based approach, and to have a little 'normality!'. 

Many many thanks
Bella.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Toda we were told that dh will be tested for CF,even though the consultant said he wanted to test for karyotype only.
The nurse is insisiting that its done,this will delay our treatment won't it,we're still waiting for karyotype to come back.
It annoyed me as she just dropped it into the conversation and then said it will be another £100.

Can someone please advise me.
I have queried it and she said she would go and talk to her manager and call me back but hasn't bothered.
I feel pretty let down already.


----------

